# Rock Island 12gu. pump shotgun.......



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone have any exp. with these...bought 2 of them today....1) it was cheap..going to use it for a garage gun, out in the shop don't want to mess up a nice one....2) my nephew also wanted one so I bought him one too........haven't shot it yet............problem...1 will chamber the shells no problem seems that it will work,..the second one you can load and it won't chamber the shells...the catch keeps it from working...brand new in the box..no warranty card,no address or phone # for the importer....are they just junk...or did I just get a bad one brand new out of the box ? thanks for your input......:smt076


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't know if this will help you.....

Armscor USA and Rock Island Armory
https://us.armscor.com/contact-us/us-contacts


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

Yea.. thanks..I did find some info about them...going to give the retailer a chance to make it right before I cause to much grief...


----------

